# Hdmi switchers on ebay



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

I only have one HDMI on the back of my TV my Pioneer only has Component Are all HDMI switchers the same .. I mean whats the difference in a 30.00 ebay unit with a remote vs a 100.00 are so model.. Only diff I see is maybe manuf.. differences... What about picture quality.. I am using a older HDMI switcher now but it is missing the remote .. So I was going to order this http://cgi.ebay.com/5x1-5-Port-HDMI...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518ddb7a5e 

I am going to hook up my new bluray , my computer with the DVI/HDMI cable and the Dish Network Box, as well as my upconvert dvd divx player... :spend::spend::spend::spend::spend:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I did a review on the HSW0301 a while back, it is an excellent unit for the money.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Mike, That switcher will do just fine. for $30 you cant go wrong.


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

Great ... Thanks Guys I ordered it ..


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

If that one does not work out for you, you might want to check out the switchers sold at Monoprice. I use the 3 x 2 matrix HDMI splitter/switcher. You can set it so that it automatically switches when it receives a signal on one of the inputs.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

+1 regarding the monoprice hdmi switches
we are running both a 4x1 and a 4x2 and they are rock solid, when you factor in the price they are even more amazing


----------

